# صناعة كريم الشعر



## كميائى مبتدئ (24 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
اخوانى اريد طريقة تصنيع كريمات الشعر وماسك الوجه
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علاوي86 (25 يوليو 2013)

يمكن ان تستعمل قاعدة كريم وتضيف عليه زيوت مقوية للشعر


----------



## marmar7 (18 سبتمبر 2013)

see this link

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/2010/06/conditioners-leave-in-conditioners.html


----------



## U S (15 أبريل 2014)

شكرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (15 أبريل 2014)

تركيبة مصفف وملمع للشعر 
ها قد بدأنا بالتوصيف الدقيق للتركيبه راجيا ان يكون ذلك نهج - بدلامن القول الشائع (عايز تركيبه للشعر).
ولكن لى ملاحظه - كثرت التركيبات بالموقع ومسميات المكونات بأسماء كيماويه وكثرت الاسئله عن مهامها والاسماء التجاريه والبدائل ومن اين تشترى وما هى الطريقه وتأتى الاجابات متفرقه واحيانا مبتوره ونسى الجميع بأن عائق التنفيذ قادم وان الامكانيات عامل والنتائج غير مضمونه وغير أمنه فنحن نطلب مستحضرات تخص الشعر والجلد ...الخ اى تستلزم الفحص والتدقيق والامانه واتباع المواصفه - ما الحل - الحل ان نجعل مجال الهواه والمبتدئين فى الزيوت الطبيعيه - نباتيه- وبذلك نتقى كل المشاكل التى ذكرتها عاليه - مع ملاحظة ان هذه النوعيه من التركيبات (مع قليل من التحوير) تعمل بها شركات قائمه بالفعل - وبالتالى لا يجب ان نقلل من شأنها ولها روادها فى الغرب المتحضر واسيا - لنبدأ بكميه 500 جم
225جرام زيت زيتون يتم مزجهم جيدا ب 30 جم زيت خروع ويستمر المزج واضافة245 جم زيت لوز ويستمر المزج ونقطةتصفية المنتج النهائى قبل الاستعمال حسب امكانياتك - عن نفسى انصح فى الكميات الصغيره باستعمال مرشح كنا نستعمله فه معمل الكيميا ء والكل يتذكره اما العطر - يضاف بعد حله بقليل من الايثانول منزوع الرائحه فى اخر مرحله للمزج - المزج كله على البارد.


----------



## ehab_200751 (23 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال بشر (27 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا
شكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكراشكرا
شكراشكرا
شكرا​


----------



## mohamed sigma (17 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا​شكراشكرا​شكراشكراشكرا​شكراشكراشكراشكرا​شكراشكراشكراشكراشكرا​شكراشكراشكراشكرا​شكراشكراشكرا​شكراشكرا​شكرا​


----------



## wael_QWE (31 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

